# EA Sports Cricket 2007 version 2 is released.



## gaurav_indian (Mar 13, 2007)

Ea sports has released its Cricket 2007 version 2.
Visit here :- 

*chaos.com/product/cricket_2007_v2_746175_232083.html


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 13, 2007)

This EA games tends to drag all old game and make them so boring and yet people will buy it for the sakes of old games and EA makes lot of profit thanks to dumb people.


----------



## alsiladka (Mar 13, 2007)

NFS aint boring.
Forget EA, Rockstar has GTA versions, FinalFantasy had so many versions.
Whats wrong in making new versions and keeping the franchisee on?


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 13, 2007)

Well Nfs IS Boring


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 13, 2007)

alsiladka said:
			
		

> NFS aint boring.
> Forget EA, Rockstar has GTA versions, FinalFantasy had so many versions.
> Whats wrong in making new versions and keeping the franchisee on?



GTA versions gets intresting every time you get to play new vehicles, character and new side mission and new mission. For example compare Vice City with San Anderes. GTA is getting better and better with new stuff. I do not know about final fantasy i never played. I just brought final fantasy 7 or 8 long back. The game sucks i felt like vomiting. 

See for instance NFS everything is repeative. The only thing i like in NFS is drag and drift. The drift disappered in Most Wanted. NFS is not all moddable. GTA is fully moddable you can add news stuff. Can we do the same with NFS?. I dont think so. I never heard of modding in NFS. There is no damage models is nfs at all. If i have to play racing game. I would play Test Drive Unlimited, Colin Mcrae and GTR but not NFS. Well that is it for now.

Now coming to the cricket series. The only cricket game ea made good was Cricket 2000 and the news ones are getting worst and worst everytime they release. I would play Brian Lara cricket game by codemasters. 

It is mostly EA which makes games sick. I hope crysis wont be the same . I just wish that EA games does not buy crytek and make crysis their own franchise which is going made by EA. . Please no.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 13, 2007)

GTA's next title will be coming later this year.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 13, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> GTA versions gets intresting every time you get to play new vehicles, character and new side mission and new mission. For example compare Vice City with San Anderes. GTA is getting better and better with new stuff. I do not know about final fantasy i never played. I just brought final fantasy 7 or 8 long back. The game sucks i felt like vomiting.
> 
> See for instance NFS everything is repeative. The only thing i like in NFS is drag and drift. The drift disappered in Most Wanted. NFS is not all moddable. GTA is fully moddable you can add news stuff. Can we do the same with NFS?. I dont think so. I never heard of modding in NFS. There is no damage models is nfs at all. If i have to play racing game. I would play Test Drive Unlimited, Colin Mcrae and GTR but not NFS. Well that is it for now.



well if you compare NFS MW with Carbon, you get *AutoSculpt* in Carbon.

btw Racing games will remain REPITITIVE, why, because all we will do is RACE.

take Colin McRae 04 & 05 as an example, the difference between these two except Gfx. is CMR05 has more race tracks, more cars, Challenge races & a better damage engine.

now compare NFS MW & C, in NFS C, you do have more Challenge Races, more cars, bigger City
(the reason why NFS C is not good is b'cos EA hurried the game development process, so thats why it has so much of glitches...& story too short....)

Why EA's title suck is, they release NFS titles every year, BLAME it on EA Bosses, they should atleast take two years & bring a nice game. (they SAY that each NFS Title is under TWO years of development, its complete bulls hit).

& NFS is OFCOURSE Moddable , i had posted a thread on "Ferrari F430, Hummer H2 & Nissan SkyLine GT-R for NFS MW".

i have a BMW M3 GTR on my NFS Porsche Unleashed 

Rockstar also made GTA SA *UN-Moddable* in Version 2 release 
(if you goto www.gtaforums.com, you'll see many members asking how to De-Grade their game to version 1 (not to play Hot-Coffee), to be able to install mods

lets hope that the NFS11 gets a new Gfx. Engine & no more stupid story based racing.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Mar 13, 2007)

n number of versions for cricket 07.........
still i say 2 words: d a m n    b o r i n g .........


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 14, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> well if you compare NFS MW with Carbon, you get *AutoSculpt* in Carbon.
> 
> btw Racing games will remain REPITITIVE, why, because all we will do is RACE.
> 
> ...



Oh i see. I never modded Racing games. I usally mod mostly RTS. I do not mind a story based racing unless i have more drag and drift i am happy for it.


----------



## pra_2006 (Mar 14, 2007)

this one is only for PS2 not for PC ?


----------



## danantha (Mar 14, 2007)

Is this is an updated version with the bugs are fixed or with more stadiums. Any idea. 

Also whether it is available for PC???????

Indian please?!


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 15, 2007)

This is just the ps2 version . Pc version's controls were pretty good this time with century stick


----------



## magneticme200 (May 21, 2008)

wat is the difference in v2 with v1??


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 21, 2008)

I saw at a noted torrent site mods for EA Cricket 2007 which included the IPL too with all the 8 teams , their franchise and jerseys too !


----------



## Shloeb (May 21, 2008)

You bumped a 1 year old thread.


----------



## Dipen01 (May 23, 2008)

BBThumbHealer said:


> I saw at a noted torrent site mods for EA Cricket 2007 which included the IPL too with all the 8 teams , their franchise and jerseys too !



Its just a mod..

You can find everything related to any cricket game at

*www.planetcricket.net/forums/

and no its not illegal in anyway


----------

